# Finally, a Hand Sander That Allows You to Sand...



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

I have been using one of these for awhile now and think they are really great.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I agree that these are a great product. I now have two of them. It is easy to change the paper, there is more of the paper in use, and it is very comfortable to use. My first one has seen lots of use and is just as good as new. They do go on sale every once in a while at Rockler.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I purchased two of theses at the Woodworking Show a few years ago …very nice to use and the paper changes couldn't be easier , plus they were on special at the show for $15 each


----------



## Hacksaw (Feb 26, 2009)

I use sticky back paper for most everything so this would be IMO a step backward…but your right they beat the hell out of the old school sanding block!Well maybe not the way old school sanding block(a block of wood with sandpaper attached to it…which is what I use for most everything you just can't beat the flat surface!)I'm glad you like it though


----------



## Bret (Oct 31, 2008)

I use one of these and really enjoy it. That said, I'm working on a "block" that will take hook & loop paper so that my RO and this block can share the same paper stock. I also hate buying two types of paper instead of one.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Cool tool


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Any links?
THX


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

I believe you can find them at Rockler and Woodcraft, or online several other places.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

http://www.timeshavertools.com/features.html#preppinwedge


----------



## Cortland (Aug 24, 2009)

Hartville carries them in 5 flavors
http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/11918


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

I've had this item saved on my Favorites "Tools I Want" folder for some time. So today, after a little incentive from you review, I ordered one from Woodcraft, along with a couple of other items to get the free shipping on a $50 purchase. I'm looking forward to using a hand sanding tool that I actually might like. A few weeks ago I won a rubber sanding block (red, wow) at the local woodworking club raffle. I think I left it laying around somewhere in the building. BTW, you get whatever color Woodcraft chooses to send you. I noticed you can pick your color at Hartville. Isn't that nice!


----------



## Arvid (Feb 26, 2010)

While I didn't love spending $20 on a sanding block, I must say this thing is AWESOME! I've never been a fan of sanding, but this little tool makes it easy.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hacksaw, these blocks are made to take the sticky backed paper as well as the regular paper.


----------



## cootcraig (Jan 31, 2015)

Capn, your tool will be mine. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

I have one of these, and I like it. That said, is it just me or is there about zero room for error at the ends of the paper when installing? I know that lets you use more of the paper, but sometimes getting both ends under the clamps can be a hassle. I've never heard anyone else mention this, so maybe it IS just me (as usual).


----------

